# Raspberry help



## Moerse Rooikat (19/12/17)

hi all i want a cold raspberry mix
was thinking 
cap raspberry 5%
tfa raspberry(Sweet) 5%
Arctic Winter Menthol Concentate (FA) 2.5%
tfa Koolada Concentrate2. 5%
70%vg
can this work?
anyone have experience with this tape of mix? 
and maybe a Blueberry in at 5% think i have tfa Blueberry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Sounds like youre onto something that will taste nice @Moerse Rooikat 
Sorry I cant advise you but hopefully someone with experience on these types of flavours can help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (20/12/17)

I just don't feel qualified to respond to flavour threads anymore but i will tell you what works for me.
Raspberry is a strong flavour and your percentages seem quite high. Most likely you are using a RTA and that would explain the higher percentages.
As a dripper and squonker i find a very nice raspberry flavour to be a combination of the following :
INW Raspberry 2%
TFA Raspberry sweet 2.5%
Raspberry tends to overpower and TFA Blueberry extra is a weaker flavour. If you really wanted to mix it in afterwards then i would start at 4% and work my way up.
If you want a berry mix then TFA Berry Crunch would be a good route to go as it has a variety of berries in including raspberry and blueberry.
Koolada and arctic winter percentages all depend on the amount of coolness you prefer. I would start at 1% in each case and work myself up till you reach that level that suites you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (20/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all i want a cold raspberry mix
> was thinking
> cap raspberry 5%
> tfa raspberry(Sweet) 5%
> ...


Ive only used clyrolinx flavours, and one or two cap flavours, so take my comments with a pinch of salt. 

Recipe sounds good, but I immediately thought the menthol and koolada levels were a bit high. 

The entry level for clyrocool (koolada equivalent afaik) is 0.5%.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (18/1/18)

me and the family have cone threw about 5l of this
now its time for a change
i have 27 fish and blue raspberry on the way how can i add it to this
cap raspberry 5%
tfa raspberry(Sweet) 5%
Arctic Winter Menthol Concentate (FA) 1%
tfa Koolada Concentrate 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------

